# Diesel in water tank



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Folks
I have just let my parents use my pride and joy a bessacar E560
and my dad has put 3 gallons of diesel the the fresh water tank  
No water has been pumped through the motorhome system so its just the tank and filler pipe thats been contaminated. 
Any suggestions for cleaning it out (I can take it off the van) or will I need a new tank.

Wosser


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Diesel is almost impossible to remove unfortunately no matter how many times you flush it out.

Peter


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Theres a good reason why the Water Authorities go ballistic if theres a diesel spill.

Water and Diesel dont mix, and frankly, if I had your problem, I'd dispose of the tank, and all the water pipe associated with the system.....and, if neccessary, I'd bin everything if I even sniffed a sniff of something, yep, even the heater and pipework.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

sorry - There really is no way to save your tank and any parts that have been in contact with diesel.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

This matter is dealt with on page 100 of Novembers Practical Motorhome and does suggest replacing the water tank.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd agree with the previous advice, except that I'm incurably optimistic when it comes to saving money. (In other words, a skinflint!!) 8O :lol: 

Before shelling out the hard-earned, I would remove the tank and pipework at least as far as the pump, and try flushing out the tank with everything you can think of - then a few more things as well.

Don't bother with the pipework - even I would spend a few coppers to replace that. 8O :roll: 

It probably won't work, and if not you will need CAK Tanks or similar, but worth an hour or two I'd say.

Try a search on here for suggestions. This particular accident happens very regularly.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

The job is not easy but I think there are two ways if you want to salvage your tank though perhaps not the filler tube.
One is to have the tank steam cleaned - its not a DIY job!
The other is to use a strong surfactant. There is a company (used to be Herch) now MacKintyre near Halifax or Lankem (+44 (0) 161 343 3355) who may be able to advise you. Both these guys manufacture so are more geared to tanker loads but your story does sort of beg for kindness and understanding...
Net result may still make it cheaper to replace though!
Patrick


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Didn't someone do this recently and use bio something to clean it out????


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

I did the same thing a few years ago  it took a while to get it clean but in the end we could drink the water with no taste

If cost is not an issue then get a new tank, but if you are thrifty (skint ) like we were then you may have no chance 

This is what we did:


Drain out the tank and wipe the inside out as much as possible with tissues

Wipe out as much as possible with tissues moistened with washing liquid.

Wipe out with dry tissues

Fill the tank with hot water to within a couple of inches of the top and add a generous amount of washing liquid, leave for a while.

If there is scum on top of the water then lay tissues of the surface to absorb,,, if there is no scum then you are getting there.

Drain out tank and repeat until you think that you cannot get any more diesel out by this method.

We made some activated charcoal from b-b-q charcoal (see google for the method) or you might be able to buy some. Put charcoal into tank with half a tank of water and leave for a while. We left the tank like this and took the van out a few times to let it all slosh around.

Clean the tank out again and fill with a generous mixture of steralising chemical.

After that,, although the tank looked clean there was still a bit of smell so we filled and rinsed etc with fairy liquid.

For one season after that we used a separate container for drinking water and for another season used the water tank for drinking after putting it through a water filter jug. 

The following season there was no taste or smell at all,,, so we lost our heads and sold the van


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi as already suggested change tank or failing that fill several times with bleach and washing liquid (either washing up liquid or stardrops)cheapest will do.It is just a case of keep filling and emptying until the tank is clean.If you can fill with hot water that will be better still, but it will take a good few fills for the bleach and w/up liquid to dissolve the grease/D out of the tank.Leave over night with bleach in and do not turn your hot water on so that you do not contaminate your boiler or you will have to go through it all again. 
I believe it was Bio magic that was suggested before :lol: 
terry


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

This is the thread that had an apparently successful outcome using Biomagic here

Good luck!

Viv


----------



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

Many thanks for your input I will take the tank off and try some suggestions

Many Thanks

Wosser


----------



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

*Update*

I know this is well aired here but I thought I would update the outcome.
I removed the tank and filled it up with a large bottle of fairy liquid and numerous boiled kettles (had 3 on the go at once). This was left overnight and drained, then repeated another 2 times. I then flushed out with cold water, filled with biomagic (non perfumed) and water then left for two days. Last but not least filled and flushed with cold water twice and refitted to van. I actually think the tank is as clean as the day I got it, there is no smell or residue whatsoever. I would like to thank all the help Ive had from this fantastic site.
Best Regards
Tony


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the update - I'm really pleased it's worked without having to replace the tank.

Viv


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

That's great news! Glad it all turned out ok. Well done and it must have been a relief for your dad too, who presumably felt terrible about his mistake  

-H


----------



## wosser (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes dads releaved about that now all I have to do is get the damage repaired where he back into a pole 8O 

Wosser


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

wosser said:


> Yes dads releaved about that now all I have to do is get the damage repaired where he back into a pole 8O
> 
> Wosser


Oh 5!!17 Wosser - not having too good a time of it at the moment are you? Well, as a song from some years ago said "Things can only get better"!!!!

Jon


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

wosser said:


> Yes dads releaved about that now all I have to do is get the damage repaired where he back into a *pole* 8O
> 
> Wosser


On holiday this year in Denmark I ( English ) managed to to back into a German driving a Korean car. Hows that for a multi racial incident :lol:

Derek


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

give CAK tanks a call and ask for the cost of a replacement see here  they supply swift 
chapter


----------

